# pictures of my toys



## samyboy (Aug 10, 2004)

front of the 2 BEASTS

Ferguson TEF-20 and a Massey-Ferguson 175 with ferguson loader


----------



## samyboy (Aug 10, 2004)

*rear*

rear of the pair showing off the auto hitch on the 20 and a log splitter on the MF


----------



## samyboy (Aug 10, 2004)

*ferg*

the ferg in all her glory needs a lick of paint but i kinda like it in the red its differnt and think gives it a bit of unuqieness see that bran new exhaust and its got new manifold got the wrong seat ive got the original on sumthin else but that ones from an antique shop £10 well pleased oh oh an a new 60amp 12volt battery


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey samyboy glad to see you back:hello: A little cosmetic work and they will look good thanks for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## samyboy (Aug 10, 2004)

*FORGET THAT^^^^^^^^*

is there no better way of gettin pics up just spent ages hosting them on something else then using the IMG button an it didnt work


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: FORGET THAT^^^^^^^^*



> _Originally posted by samyboy _
> *is there no better way of gettin pics up just spent ages hosting them on something else then using the IMG button an it didnt work
> 
> <img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v249/samyboy/CNV00014.jpg> *


Dont use the img button instead use the < img src = http://> command. You can copy it at photobucket and paste it here.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Interesting tractor samyboy! I'd never seen a diesel 20 before.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for sharing you photos w/ us samyboy.. They look to be in good condition over all.. As jody said a little paint and they will show well


----------

